# Hedghog Flooring



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi! Is it okay to for the flooring to be just the original flat plastic of the cage? Its so much easier to clean once he has dragged his poop from running in his wheel all night! Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The plastic would be hard and cold. The urine would just sit in a puddle and you hedgehog would get wet and cold. It's a bad idea and not healthy.


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

It isn't ok to have just the plastic bedding. Your hedgehog's feet will get cold, and it isn't soft and comfortable for your hedgie to run around in. I suggest fleece or very soft bedding. Make sure that your hedgie is very comfortable in the cage. It also isn't good for your hedgehog's hygiene.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

It's not clean, comfortable, or natural way for a hedgie to live. They love to burrow so hard plastic would just get boring and cold. If you don't want shavings, get fleece liners instead. (nikki sells some if you don't want to make your own. She has cute patterns too.  )


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

No no people, he has one of them cosy fleece bags to sleep in. Im just meaning for the rest of the cage when he comes out as its so much easier to clean in the morning other than the towel i used to lay down.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's still not a good idea for the reasons stated. His urine will puddle & be messy.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Towels are dangerous, they get little toes and nails caught in them. 

People already explained to you the reason why you need bedding so just get the bedding and be nice to your pet.


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

He has his fleece liner bag for a bed, can i use a thick layer of wood shavings for the the rest of the cage then?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Depending on the wood. Fleece is very easy to take care of.


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

Its dust extracted and its not pine


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

it seems like you're looking for the easiest spot-clean in the morning possible, so i suggest fleece. hedgehogs definitely require daily spot cleans because their wheels get pretty gnarly while we sleep. fleece makes clean up so easy. get a fleece liner & a small fleece pad to go under his wheel & you're golden. if you have any areas of the plastic bottom exposed you're putting your hog at big risk for hibernation. one of the scariest hibernation attempts ive ever had was when wylie liner dived right to the bottom of his cage and slept all night long with his tummy on the cold floor of the cage. despite having a CHE heat lamp, he nearly died. it was terrifying. make sure you get bedding, fleece is ideal. very clean, very comfy, and super easy.


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

I do clean the cage every single day, and wipe his wheel clean properly. All i was getting at is i was having to wash, dry and replace the towel (which i know wasnt ideal for him) i had down every day and i was just looking for alternative. I thought the fleece liner would just be the same in terms of having to wash it everyday. But just looked them up and if they are waterproof then happy days!


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

So, wheres best to get one of these? Pets at Home dont seem to have any on the website.


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

yeah, thats the great thing about fleece pads! they have an absorbant layer in the middle. i only wash mine once a week. i spot clean every day, just so he's not walking on poop. i recommend the switch!


----------



## Mcee28 (Mar 2, 2017)

Right i got a waterproof one from eBay, all good!


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I made my own fleece liner by sewing two pieces of fleece together, with a uhaul pad layer in the middle. I change mine every 4-5 days, as Hazel usually goes to the bathroom on the wheel (which has a litter pan below to catch it). 

There are some folks on here who make and sell pads on Etsy!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

sorry, didnt see your second message. etsy is an awesome place to find liners! a couple people on this forum make and sell hedgie fleece items as well. i, personally, make my own. but if im in a lazy mood i stalk around on etsy... :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's waterproof is it still absorbent? If the top is waterproof then the urine will just sit in it and it won't be any better than the plastic cage bottom. You need something that is going to soak up the urine.


----------

